# Fall/Winter Must Haves



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

I started a thread for Spring/Summer...so of course, there's one for the colder months. What's on your list? 

I'll be honest, I have been drooling over boots this season -- all kinds, all heel heights. I am looking for at least 3-4 pairs. Ones I'll be able to wear season after season and maybe a funky pair for good measure. 

I need to replace old bras and panties, new hosiery/dress socks, denim (I've gotten fatter), a nice wool trouser and plenty of sweaters/cute tops.

I'm also considering some of the delicious outerwear I've seen on Nordstrom's website...and is it just me or is Jessica London really starting to make cute duds?

Anyway, post away ladies (and gents)!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 18, 2007)

I actually need a new jacket this winter. (yeah only jackets here for winter) My sweatshirt jacket i wore last year is WAY to big and i want something with some more style. 
I also want to get some cords that fit me. I loved my cords last year but there's like 3-4 inches of extra fabric in there that makes them not stay up AT ALL
I'm probably going to buy a pair of boots this year too. 
I also want some long sleeve tops, not sure if i'll do some sweaters or not this year either. I was frozen last year thanks to my diet and weight loss.
I also want to either dig out my jeans from when i was a 26/28 or buy some new.


----------



## Keb (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going to be in the market for new boots, absolutely. (If I can find some that fit, darnit. Did I mention I loathe my big feet?) 

And then I want to find some comfortable career clothes...I never like them.

I've also been seriously eyeing some denim dresses.


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 19, 2007)

I need a new coat. My coat is pretty old, and it doesn't really fit anymore. I can still wear it, it just doesn't really button up anymore (and not that I ever wore it buttoned up when I could) Its a black pea coat that I love, and thats probably what I'll end up getting again. Either black again, or a dark grey.


----------



## Jes (Aug 19, 2007)

those of you who want boots, if you want to be uber fashionable, the 'short boot' (basically a shoe with a collar and a heel) has finally hit 'the rest of us' (not just Ashley and Mary Kate). I don't like it. But it'll be everywhere! 

And, smoky quartz. It's continuing to be a popular gemstone for this upcoming season.


----------



## mybluice (Aug 19, 2007)

I need a new winter coat....I gave my old one to goodwill in the process of moving while in a get rid of stuff I don't use :doh:. 
New bras, panties and dress socks. Dress pants/tops and of course shoes to wear with them. Now I just need the $$$ to go shopping with. Maybe I should submit myself to 'What Not To Wear' to get the moolah for shopping and a new hairdo.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 19, 2007)

Leather gloves, my old ones are starting to look frazzled 
and 
turtlenecks, and I want one (or more) in cashmere!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 19, 2007)

A cowl neck sweater. They look so feminine and I prefer them to turtlenecks sweaters.

Also, a new winter coat. I have a beautiful hooded coat from Lane Bryant. It's 11 years old and still in wonderful condition. It almost looks like a cape. I barely fit in it, but can't bear to give it away (my mom bought for me when I was in high school). I need something like a pea coat, used to have one, but can't find it in a 5x. Any leads?


----------



## Ivy (Aug 19, 2007)

colorful tights (if i can even find any!), new black hoodies since i outgrew my old ones, cardigans, new jeans, a new winter coat, and gloves. i really want some elbow length leather gloves but have absolutely no idea where to find a pair to fit my chubby arms.. any leads?


----------



## Risible (Aug 19, 2007)

Living in So Cal with our mild winters, "Winter Clothing," per se, is not really an issue for me. However, I like to add a comfy jogging outfit to my wardrobe each year. One that's casual and stretchy, but is decent enough to wear out and about. So that's what I'm on the lookout for.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 19, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> A cowl neck sweater. They look so feminine and I prefer them to turtlenecks sweaters.
> 
> Also, a new winter coat. I have a beautiful hooded coat from Lane Bryant. It's 11 years old and still in wonderful condition. It almost looks like a cape. I barely fit in it, but can't bear to give it away (my mom bought for me when I was in high school). I need something like a pea coat, used to have one, but can't find it in a 5x. Any leads?



Not really sure what size 5x is equivalent to, but check Avenue or Catherines...they carry extended sizes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 19, 2007)

Jes said:


> those of you who want boots, if you want to be uber fashionable, the 'short boot' (basically a shoe with a collar and a heel) has finally hit 'the rest of us' (not just Ashley and Mary Kate). I don't like it. But it'll be everywhere!
> 
> And, smoky quartz. It's continuing to be a popular gemstone for this upcoming season.



I posted a boot similar to that in another thread...I'm going to buy a pair in pewter...


----------



## kr7 (Aug 19, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Leather gloves, my old ones are starting to look frazzled
> and
> turtlenecks, and I want one (or more) in cashmere!



Mmmmmm.......cashmere......*drooling* I love that stuff, unfortunately so do my cats. Whenever I get a cashmere sweater, it lasts exactly one season. No matter how carefully I guard it, the cats will always figure out a way to get their grubby paws on it (pun intended).  

Chris


----------



## troubadours (Aug 19, 2007)

things i like but probably won't be able to afford/fit into:



















jewelry thats new for fall!:





(it's an actual magnifying glass!)


----------



## Tooz (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I just ordered some brown leather boots (think riding boots style, no real heel) and am keeping an eye out for some awesome turtleneck sweaters.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

troubadours said:


> things i like but probably won't be able to afford/fit into:



psh, i greatly support ALL of those pieces. i couldn't even pick one out to love more than another... NICE style, jen.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

i'm keeping my eyes out for a pretty versatile pair of boots (much, much like the pair that troubadours pointed out) and new winter coatzzz. 

the coats are main priority though, i'm in desperate need. i need one to board in (got my season pass, no longer have my coat. that is a problem), i need one for the day to day grind, and i need one to dress up and go to my internship in (its at a news station downtown, so i have to look all fancy-schmancy).

fortunately, i have found one of each at delias:

*snowboarding*: an awesome plaid burton coat with a satin green liner. i. love. green. favorite color to wear and the coat will totally match my boarding pants. i am in awful, awful love with this coat and it is not in love with my size.  







*day to day grind*: i have a thing for plaid. and i also love the bomber coats (hoods are nice, we get a lot of rain/snow mix) and the stretch material on the bottom always shapes thee, uh, ASSets quite nicely. but i love the cut on the red & black one too (you can't really tell, but it has one of those big/high necks). i could compromise on the print, it comes off just slightly hot topic. eh.










*and lastly, for dressing nice & for the internship*: simple trench, love the flair cut (and i know that will fit me perfectly) and a bold color, so i'm not a bore. totally love this coat as well.







... annnnd *UNfortunately*, i have found one of each *AT* DELIAS. 

therefore they are totally NOT in my size. not even close. if anyone has found anything that resembles the above, can you point me in that direction?! i would be BEYOND appreciative and would owe you big-time!!!

otherwise i'm just going to drool at coats that would otherwise fit maybe, one thigh of mine.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 20, 2007)

That's why I don't go to sites that don't carry my size: I just get depressed. Even though that's like a black plaid thing, I WANT ONE. Sigh. :\


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 20, 2007)

Tooz said:


> That's why I don't go to sites that don't carry my size: I just get depressed. Even though that's like a black plaid thing, I WANT ONE. Sigh. :\



hahahaha, i know, i know. i'm a glutton for punishment! however, i think in the back of my mind there's always this RIDICULOUS shred of hope that somehow stores like delias or urban outfitters had a very sudden, very dramatic change of heart overnight and now carry all of their ridiculously good-looking clothes in plus sizes.

hahahaha hey, a girl can dream.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


>



i too love that coat :wubu: unfortunately, i know i could never get it around my hips. in all honesty, i can usually get away with tops from delias but the second my lower half is involved, forget about it. i had a dress from there last year that i wore a few times before it got too cold. when i tried to put on after gaining a little it was an incredible struggle, couldn't get it zipped and i had to rip it off. it was a nice dress too lol.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 20, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hahahaha, i know, i know. i'm a glutton for punishment! however, i think in the back of my mind there's always this RIDICULOUS shred of hope that somehow stores like delias or urban outfitters had a very sudden, very dramatic change of heart overnight and now carry all of their ridiculously good-looking clothes in plus sizes.
> 
> hahahaha hey, a girl can dream.



I know, right? It kills me-- I don't understand why they don't make things in plus sizes. It can't be THAT hard-- the notion that simply because someone is fat, they don't get "fashionable" clothing is ridiculous.


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2007)

the colors of the season are a dark orangey-salmon, peacock blue-green and dark brown-red. All very rich colors.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 20, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> A cowl neck sweater. They look so feminine and I prefer them to turtlenecks sweaters.
> 
> Also, a new winter coat. I have a beautiful hooded coat from Lane Bryant. It's 11 years old and still in wonderful condition. It almost looks like a cape. I barely fit in it, but can't bear to give it away (my mom bought for me when I was in high school). I need something like a pea coat, used to have one, but can't find it in a 5x. Any leads?



Here is a peacoat from jessica London - goes to 34 W 


http://www.jessicalondon.com/clothi...6&DeptId=15722&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0 

View attachment 2301_39529_mm.jpg


----------



## kr7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> the colors of the season are a dark orangey-salmon, peacock blue-green and dark brown-red. All very rich colors.



Geez, and here I thought that gray was the new black, or was it black was the new black.  

Chris


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 20, 2007)

I just need some long sleeved shirts, I usually buy them online at Lane Bryant or Roaman's, I like them because they're longer and hide my belly and they also have some lightweight ones, I hate the real heavy ones if I'm going to be indoors. And of course the never ending search continues for knee high boots but that will never happen in this lifetime.....


----------



## Keb (Aug 21, 2007)

May not be quite what you're looking for, but I have my eyes on a couple of the men's boots from this site...mmmm. 

http://www.scaboots.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=100


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 21, 2007)

Keb said:


> May not be quite what you're looking for, but I have my eyes on a couple of the men's boots from this site...mmmm.
> 
> http://www.scaboots.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=100



Those boots are so hot! But sadly I don't think they'll fit me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 21, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here is a peacoat from jessica London - goes to 34 W
> 
> 
> http://www.jessicalondon.com/clothi...6&DeptId=15722&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0




ooh ooh i want that! and it comes in purple!!   I'm so going to get one!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 21, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here is a peacoat from jessica London - goes to 34 W
> 
> 
> http://www.jessicalondon.com/clothi...6&DeptId=15722&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0




I could hug you. I love the navy blue and the green.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 21, 2007)

I purchased this trench coat last week from Lane Bryant when they were doing their 40% off sale. I'm SOOOO loving it. I bought the 30/32 just to make sure the arms are long enough and roomy. LOVE IT!!! :smitten: 

http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_product_page?item=1125517&pagesize=3 

View attachment 1125517_1X.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Aug 21, 2007)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here is a peacoat from jessica London - goes to 34 W
> 
> 
> http://www.jessicalondon.com/clothi...6&DeptId=15722&ProductTypeId=1&PurchaseType=0



I actually have had that coat for two years in navy. I just ordered the green one. It's a pretty good/warm coat-- you can take that to the bank coming from someone who deals with winters in Buffalo.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I know, right? It kills me-- I don't understand why they don't make things in plus sizes. It can't be THAT hard-- the notion that simply because someone is fat, they don't get "fashionable" clothing is ridiculous.



such a simple notion, yet SO many stores can't seem to grasp it. hmmm ... funny thing. :huh:

the day those stores will get a plus size line, with my luck, will be the day i finally lose my baby fat ... am i right?! yeah?! you know?!

hahahaha i'm just kidding, that'll never happen.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

troubadours said:


> when i tried to put on after gaining a little it was an incredible struggle, couldn't get it zipped and i had to rip it off. it was a nice dress too lol.



dayum, woman.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> dayum, woman.



lolllllllllll :blush:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 22, 2007)

troubadours said:


> lolllllllllll :blush:



hahahahaha sorry, i just could not resist. it was the first thing that popped in my mind for some reason when i read that line.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 22, 2007)

I found this in the Jessica London catalog. It's added to my "must have" list. It's also rather spiffy and professional look. Also goes up to a size 34!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 22, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahaha sorry, i just could not resist. it was the first thing that popped in my mind for some reason when i read that line.



no it totally ruled! it made me laugh


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 22, 2007)

So tempted to buy these... 

View attachment 2341_66119_mm.jpg


View attachment 2303_42170_mm.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> So tempted to buy these...




i've always wanted a pretty white dress. the polka dot dress is to die for though!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in need of colorful things with sleeves.... Sleeeeeves

I want nothing but soft fabrics this fall, no scratchy wools or rough cottons blends. I'll layer till my head spends to keep warm, but I refuse to wear those itchy things!

and for some reason I bought this





and this






I can never say no to "sale price".:doh: 

god I hope the things aren't uber thin! 

View attachment 100_129_pic_001_.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> So tempted to buy these...



I have the white one in red. It's very cute but a bit short on me (I'm 5'8)

And I found this dress on Ulla Popken. Do you all think it's work appropriate?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 23, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I have the white one in red. It's very cute but a bit short on me (I'm 5'8)
> 
> And I found this dress on Ulla Popken. Do you all think it's work appropriate?



Then it might be too long on me...I'm 5'2''. I'm just going to order and see.

As for your dress -- just make sure to pair it with conservative accessories, a neutral shoe and bag and simple earrings and you are good.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 14, 2007)

I got a Jessica London catalog the other day. I've never ordered from them before as they seem to be kind of high on stuff & more than I can afford. Lane Bryant/Woman Within & Roamans are more affordable catalogs for me. I found this comfy looking mini skirt in there & just had to order it. Mini skirts in the splus sizes are not only hard to find but when you do find them they are cut snug cuz they are in places like Deb or Rainbow. I have some cute miniskirts I bought in Rainbow yrs ago in the plus sizes but have outgrown them.  One was a cute floral print flared skirt. So I was excited to see a pull on one that looks comfy. I had a coupon too... 

http://www.jessicalondon.com/clothi...=11390&producttypeid=1&pref=ps&PurchaseType=G


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

*bump*

....................... 

View attachment a5c9_1_sbol.JPG


View attachment 9176_1_sbol.JPG


----------



## kr7 (Oct 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> *bump*
> 
> .......................



Hey! Those are adorable. Were did you get them? :smitten: 

Chris


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Hey! Those are adorable. Were did you get them? :smitten:
> 
> Chris



Well, thank you Chris They are from garinvaplus on ebay http://stores.ebay.com/garinvaplus/garinvaplus.html
I have the blue one and it barely fitted me though (tight in the back, I’m a 2x), so I guess they run small (or maybe I just have put on some weight lol)


----------



## kr7 (Oct 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Well, thank you Chris They are from garinvaplus on ebay http://stores.ebay.com/garinvaplus/garinvaplus.html
> I have the blue one and it barely fitted me though (tight in the back, Im a 2x), so I guess they run small (or maybe I just have put on some weight lol)



Hmmm...can you exchange for a bigger size? I saw their measurements for a 2X are posted as: Bust 43" Waist 41" Hips 51" Length 42". Does that agree with your body measurements? I saw a really cute top that I want, but I'll have to figure what size to order. According to their charts, I should be a 3X, but if they really run small.....I dunno. 

Chris


----------



## Suze (Oct 9, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Hmmm...can you exchange for a bigger size? I saw their measurements for a 2X are posted as: Bust 43" Waist 41" Hips 51" Length 42". Does that agree with your body measurements? I saw a really cute top that I want, but I'll have to figure what size to order. According to their charts, I should be a 3X, but if they really run small.....I dunno.
> 
> Chris




I haven't measured myself jet:blush:
But I fit in most 18/20 and 2x sizes. Sometimes I have to go a size up depending on the brand. I think that ordinary plus size stores are more generous in their sizing.

I if I wear a cardigan it looks ok, so I don't bother to send it back, plus the shipping would be very expensive. But next time I am going to order a 3x dress!

You can just send a mail and simply ask if the sizes run small or not, the seller is very helpful.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 10, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Well, thank you Chris They are from garinvaplus on ebay http://stores.ebay.com/garinvaplus/garinvaplus.html
> I have the blue one and it barely fitted me though (tight in the back, Im a 2x), so I guess they run small (or maybe I just have put on some weight lol)



susie, susie, suuusie ... thank you very, very much for quite possibly one of the best links to clothes i've seen in awhile. i'm seriously in love with almost every dress on there.

so on the other hand, no thank you for the debt problem i'm clearly about to have.  

great find, girl!


----------



## Suze (Oct 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> susie, susie, suuusie ... thank you very, very much for quite possibly one of the best links to clothes i've seen in awhile. i'm seriously in love with almost every dress on there.
> 
> so on the other hand, no thank you for the debt problem i'm clearly about to have.
> 
> great find, girl!



Aw. Thanks! Glad to help  
(Im seriously broke too btw )


----------



## MickRidem (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd like to find a couple of nice, sexy yet professional sweaters this winter. I hate things around my neck so turtlenecks are out.  (I don't blame guys for hating ties.)

Some of the stuff you guys found is really cute! Except the plaid. I went to a Catholic high school and I am DONE with plaid _forever_. LOL! The old kilt fits more like a necklace now anyway.  

I'm in between shops and sizes. I'm a tad too big for the little lady stores and a tad too small for the plus lady stores. Unless I find a score in a place like Winners, I get very frustrated. (Does the US have Winners?) Is anyone else in their 'tweens? LOL! Maybe I should just go and find more chocolate. :eat1:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 13, 2007)

chillaxin said:


> I'd like to find a couple of nice, sexy yet professional sweaters this winter. I hate things around my neck so turtlenecks are out.  (I don't blame guys for hating ties.)
> 
> Some of the stuff you guys found is really cute! Except the plaid. I went to a Catholic high school and I am DONE with plaid _forever_. LOL! The old kilt fits more like a necklace now anyway.
> 
> I'm in between shops and sizes. I'm a tad too big for the little lady stores and a tad too small for the plus lady stores. Unless I find a score in a place like Winners, I get very frustrated. (Does the US have Winners?) Is anyone else in their 'tweens? LOL! Maybe I should just go and find more chocolate. :eat1:



I've been looking for work appropriate sweaters too, in 5x. I find them one place and they're too long, in another and they only have short sleeves, another and the colors are ugly. The only place I haven't checked yet is Ulla but it's been looking very grim so far.


----------



## Ash (Oct 13, 2007)

View attachment 52f9_1_sbol.JPG


Want!!!!!!


----------



## chickadee (Oct 13, 2007)

I love those dresses! I would like to buy some fall/winter dresses.

Does anyone know where to go for some dresses if you are a size 14/16? I have been having a tough time because the normal sizes at the stores only go up to 16 (and they are all picked over), but the plus sizes are too big.


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> View attachment 29040
> 
> 
> Want!!!!!!



so what are you waiting for?!


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2007)

... but they don't come in my size
I'm propably going to look for something similar, I like hoodies. 

View attachment 35-6637_F.jpg


View attachment 35-7180_F.jpg


----------



## Esme (Oct 14, 2007)

Suzie, I think the issue with those dresses not fitting quite properly is that they might be a "junior plus" which is a tad smaller than a regular plus. It might be something to look at when ordering.


----------



## Suze (Oct 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> Suzie, I think the issue with those dresses not fitting quite properly is that they might be a "junior plus" which is a tad smaller than a regular plus. It might be something to look at when ordering.



I can't see they are stated(?) as junior plus. But after comparing the measurments with a couple of Torrid and LB dresses they seem to run a bit small. 

love the avatar btw (little shop of horrors, right?)


----------



## stefanie (Oct 14, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> What's on your list?



I want some cute leggings with lace or something fun around the bottom cuffs. Hopefully I can find something soft, without big seams (hate those lines all the way down the legs from legging seams!)


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm in love with this jacket I saw at Target last night. A perfect fall jacket. The picture doesn't do it justice, there is a burnt orange color that runs along with the plaid. Love it. Unfortunately it doesn't fit across the girls  

View attachment plaid.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 15, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've been looking for work appropriate sweaters too, in 5x. I find them one place and they're too long, in another and they only have short sleeves, another and the colors are ugly. The only place I haven't checked yet is Ulla but it's been looking very grim so far.



Making it Big (www.makingitbig.com) and Love Your Peaches (www.loveyourpeaches.com) both have some cute sweaters this year. I've ordered 2 from MIB, and they look very cute!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 15, 2007)

chickadee said:


> I love those dresses! I would like to buy some fall/winter dresses.
> 
> Does anyone know where to go for some dresses if you are a size 14/16? I have been having a tough time because the normal sizes at the stores only go up to 16 (and they are all picked over), but the plus sizes are too big.



Um...I'm not quite understanding -- are you a misses 14/16...or plus size 14/16? 

Gap has great things for straight size women, as does old navy, new york and company, etc...and depending on the fabric you might be able to go down a size.


----------



## ppinkie (Oct 20, 2007)

chickadee said:


> I love those dresses! I would like to buy some fall/winter dresses.
> 
> Does anyone know where to go for some dresses if you are a size 14/16? I have been having a tough time because the normal sizes at the stores only go up to 16 (and they are all picked over), but the plus sizes are too big.





ashmamma84 said:


> Um...I'm not quite understanding -- are you a misses 14/16...or plus size 14/16?
> 
> Gap has great things for straight size women, as does old navy, new york and company, etc...and depending on the fabric you might be able to go down a size.




I thought I out grew the Gap my sophmore year of college, but recently *discovered* (well, it was atleast news to me ) that the Gap carries[_insert groan here_] extended sizes, and the Gap Outlet stores carry XXL and up to a size 20. 

I find that at the Gap Outlet stores near me, that there is usually an _abundance_ of XXL and sizes 16, 18 and 20. It leads me to assume...but my mamma warned me not to do that..... 

Another suggestion I would like to make, is Steve and Barry's new Bitten line of clothes by SJP. Im *gasp* not a huge SJP fan, but her clothes are cute, trendy, but not teen. They also go up to a size 22 and/or XXL, but Im not sure if she has any dresses in her line yet. Amongst the Bitten items Ive bought, I got the stretch straight leg, high rise, dark denim jeans, in a size 20 and just feel ultra comfy in them and feel trendy. And the biggest perk is that they were under $15! www.bittensjp.com

Ohhh and have you tried checking out H&M? Amazing dresses there! I cant fit into any of their clothes, but I just *love* the acessories! Even their shoes are comfortable and sturdy for me! Best of all is the prices! Anyway, I believe they go up to a size 16 and my friends say they run pretty true to size. I gottta take their word for it though.

Good Luck.


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of my recent buyings...accessories rulez. 

View attachment eeem.JPG


View attachment scarf1.jpg


View attachment owls.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 20, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Some of my recent buyings...accessories rulez.



I really like that scarf! The last thing I need are more accessories...but they are so addictive!


----------



## Suze (Nov 20, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I really like that scarf! The last thing I need are more accessories...but they are so addictive!



He, he I know. I probably have more accessorizes than I have clothes.
It’s supposed to be 100% pashmina and I only got it for 0,99 dollars,shipping to us is 9.99 though. Still, I think that was a pretty awesome deal. 
Here’s a link in case you’re interested: tradecentury

Oh...i also bought these track jackets from american apparel. I'm gonna get them at the post office today! 

View attachment american app.jpg


View attachment serve.asp.jpg


----------

